# thermometers



## Cliff H. (Apr 26, 2006)

Is there a digital/wireless thermometer that everyone is using that I should know about.  I know the Guru is top of the line but how about some I have seen like Maverick, Weber, and Cusinart.  Is there one that anyone would never use again from experience?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a Maverick ET-73 ... It's ok. 

There's been some debate about the range, some people complained of it not having the advertised range, some found that some units were missing a internal antenna, sent them back to Maverick, they put one in, then the people tried them again, and said it didn't make any difference. Plus there were people (even on the Maverick side) that said the internal was redundant... based on the design.

So what's that say....Uhhhh... I dunno.

I say.... The Maverick is a decent wireless thermo for the price, with desirable features ( pit, meat, set points, alarms), 50~75 range in good conditions, nice battery life.

I like it, and never sent mine back.... even though it was missing the "said" ...."necessary" ....internal antennae. :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

I have 2 ET-73's and love them.  The only problem I've had is when there are 6 of them working within 10ft of eachother, and then they start reading other transmitters readings.  Other than that I'd highly recommend getting one, I haven't had one problem with either one and when I need a 3rd thermometer, I'll be buying another one.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, I think I will purchas a couple of Mavericks.  Then I will have a digital camera and a set of thermometers.  Now all I need is a WSM.  I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Nu-Temp 701's are good too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the nu temps and I don't like them at all. Very eratic readings. I had the et 73 but gave it to my neice and her husband when I bought the nu temps, boy was that a mistake.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

nwmud, Maverick offers high temp probes as an upgrade (purchase sep).  BUt almost none of them out there will/should take direct flame.

I have a Maverick ET-73 and the Nu-Temp units and find myself getting out the Mavs more often.  But Larry is correct, in MB last weekend we had several of them almost on top of each other and they would swap off on which pit they were monitoring.  Not a big deal if you check the transmitter readout before changing damper settings (and it didn't happen often).  The Nu-temp didn't have that prob... but it was the only Nu-temp around.  Probably for a lot of miles. :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> nwmud, Maverick offers high temp probes as an upgrade (purchase sep).  BUt almost none of them out there will/should take direct flame.
> 
> I have a Maverick ET-73 and the Nu-Temp units and find myself getting out the Mavs more often.  But Larry is correct, in MB last weekend we had several of them almost on top of each other and they would swap off on which pit they were monitoring.  Not a big deal if you check the transmitter readout before changing damper settings (and it didn't happen often).  The Nu-temp didn't have that prob... but it was the only Nu-temp around.  Probably for a lot of miles. :!:



Yeah, the next closest one was probably in NY!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt:  Mine are over 3 years old and never had a problem with them.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3omeyiyn]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt:  Mine are over 3 years old and never had a problem with them.  [/quote:3omeyiyn]
I like them too.  I just wish they had the upper and lower pit temp alarm like the Mav.  Yes I know I can do it using two probes, but that isn't the same.  I had Nu-Temp talked into manufacturing one with a H/L alarm and then everyone started buying the current one so they didn't see the need. #-o   Damn you guys. :-X


----------



## cleglue (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the Maverick ET-73 which I bought recently.  I thought the gadgetsource had a good price 39.99.  I had it in about 3 days, but it was shipped from NC to NC.

http://www.thegadgetsource.com/Merchant ... t_Count=10


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1sxlpemc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt:  Mine are over 3 years old and never had a problem with them.  [/quote:1sxlpemc]

You never use them!  :taunt:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":g9efa6tn][quote="Nick Prochilo":g9efa6tn]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :taunt:  Mine are over 3 years old and never had a problem with them.  [/quote:g9efa6tn]

You never use them!  :taunt:[/quote:g9efa6tn]
 :lmao: There you go again..


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2006)

Nick, for once I have to say that I disagree with you. I've had the Nu-Temps for just about a year and they have performed excellent and are extemely accurate.

If you've had that many problems why haven't you contacted the company for some relief. I highly recommend them.

What Bryan said.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> I've had my NU - 701's for over 3 years also and love them. Get with the program Nick.



Got with the program. When I bought my thermapen a year ago I also bought one of these with a couple of additional probes. You can keep your Nu Temps. If you have to keep sending them back to be replaced, how do you know on a cook it's not crapping out on you? I had 3 nu temps going side by side, unplugged the probes and switched them from unit to unit and got readings with differences of 5 - 10 degrees. I still have them and occasionally use one or two if I have a lot of food going, but as I near my target temp, I start using the thermapen.

http://www.thermoworks.com/products/low ... otemp.html


----------



## cflatt (Apr 27, 2006)

I cant speak for the nu temp since I dont own one. But the maverick works , esp for the price. The range on it is crap its only good for 30' line of sight but I had a couple of baby monitors left from consignment sales that I only paid 5 or 10 bucks for. I put the transmitter by the mav and take the receiver anywhere in the house...or my neighbors house if he is breaking out the scotch. the other monitor I shipped off to my brother . but if he thinks I'll buy him a thermapen he'll at least have to wait till christmas.  :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Bryan S":cceop17u]I've had my NU - 701's for over 3 years also and love them. Get with the program Nick.  :smile:[/quote]
> 
> Got with the program. When I bought my thermapen a year ago I also bought one of these with a couple of additional probes. You can keep your Nu Temps. If you have to keep sending them back to be replaced said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

I have the Brookstone Grill Mate. I like it. It is wireless and has a good range. I like the lovely ladies voice that says "Your entree is ready!" Nice! :!: 
:.


----------



## john pen (Apr 28, 2006)

Im also an avid ET-73 user...haven't had any problems except a broken on/off switch which was my fault. I read somewhere where some fellas where doing some sort of external antennas on the Maverik


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 28, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":i1ixirjw]You can keep your Nu Temps. If you have to keep sending them back to be replaced, how do you know on a cook it's not crapping out on you? I had 3 nu temps going side by side, unplugged the probes and switched them from unit to unit and got readings with differences of 5 - 10 degrees.


Mine work great.  :winkie:  :boing:  :happyd:  :joy:[/quote:i1ixirjw]

Lucky you!


----------



## txpgapro (Apr 28, 2006)

I've got the maverick ET-73 as well.  I did the antenna modification and it now gets about 75' reception instead of the 30' it got originally.


----------



## john pen (Apr 29, 2006)

txpgapro said:
			
		

> I've got the maverick ET-73 as well.  I did the antenna modification and it now gets about 75' reception instead of the 30' it got originally.



Pics or a description of the mod ???


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> txpgapro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John, here's a thread from TVWB (it's long) that talks about the mod and there are several pics throughout the thread.  HTH.

Bill


----------

